# slow internet fast everything else



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

For the past few days I have been having super slow internet problems where it times out going to almost any page. When I pull up any apps. my pc runs perfectly fine no slowdown of any kind. I have run some speed tests and have been getting from 780ish to 1200ish down and upping 25 to 68. I have McAfee for my antivirus and run Counterspy for spyware my windows updates are current and I have vista set to defrag once a week. McAfee and Counterspy are also up to date. I was running a registry cleaner until I read up here on the forums. Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## escalade213 (Jul 9, 2007)

You should check with your ISP because if your pc is running fast but the internet is slow it must be some kind of technical problem with the internet service, some internet services(cheap ones) can't handle too many people online at the same time so the service is very slow that was the case with me until i switched to a different provider


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the speed you expect it to be?


----------



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

well I am supposed to be on the 4 mb service plan so I'm pretty disappointed with those results. I have a friend who lives in the same apartment complex I do and he doesn't have this problem. We are on the same plan through our cable provider. Also it's a pretty small complex roughly 60 units here.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd be looking for local wiring issues with the cable feeding your apartment. Of course, calling the ISP wouldn't be a bad idea... :smile:


----------

